# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Облицовка керамической плиткой в Полоцке и Новополоцке

## wieppir

Услуги по укладке плитки в Полоцке и Новополоцке: плиточные и подготовительные работы, облицовка плиткой стен и пола, укладка плитки на пол и стены.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Только на пол и стены? Как-то не оригинально...

----------


## faris

на работу ездить?

----------


## гость

а как оригинально?не много не понятно

----------

